# Canadians!! Where do you get your goat minerals??



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I will be going home to Toronto for a bit late July and mid-August. Hoping to get some goat minerals (maybe 8-10lb bag) to bring down with me. I only have 3 goats, so that would last me a bit.....

Now, I've done my googling, but for the life of me I can't find a place that sells goat minerals in the country.

So......where do you get your minerals? They have to be sold somewhere, don't they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully someone can answer you soon!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you Karen! I hope so too!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I live in BC Canada so I can't say for sure where you would get goat minerals in Ont. But we get them here at any feed store. I actually feed a cattle mineral. I tried the goat mineral from Champion and the goats didn't like it so went with the cattle mineral. Just make sure that it does not contain urea. There is a Canadian Goat Forum that has many members in that area so you may want to check with them on that forum. Good luck.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Peggy.

btw - I love your goats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was spying on them the other day!! haha.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You may want to keep a watch cause I am getting my new girls tomorrow and will be updating the site soon after. I have to get some pictures of the new ones and update the pictures of the girls that are here.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you're killing me here! i don't live in Canada right now, so i won't be able to get any of your beautiful goats!  

i guess i can just window shop...it never hurts to look, and torture myself, right??? lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I am in Ontario and had a hard time finding minerals for my goats. The feed stores I checked didn't carry goat-specific minerals. I tried cattle minerals but they wouldn't eat it. Eventually I heard of a company that has goat minerals, got some, and the goats love it! They can ship all over Canada but are located in Wellesley, ON. Here's a link to their website http://www.bio-ag.com/ I don't know if it'll work for you to get some from them while you're here but I certainly recommend their products.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

AMAZING! i actually came across that site in my travels, but lost it along the way.....

do you know if they sell in smaller quantities? and where do you get yours? and, what's the name of the supplement?

thanks!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The mineral mix is called Bio-Ag AFOU Goat Premix and comes in a 25kg bag. I don't know if they'd do a smaller amount or not. I usually go there to buy myself or one of their dealers who comes to my area will also deliver within the week if I ask. I expect there would be a dealer for Toronto area if you'd contact them and ask. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you Carolyn!


----------

